# Airplay via Freebox v6



## Francky.lb (22 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment pris une connexion internet chez moi via le serveur Free et sa freebox révolution. Ca a été une grande surprise quand je me suis rendu compte que je pouvais à la fois utiliser la box pour avoir accès à la fonction Time Machine, mais également utiliser la fonction Airplay de mon mac et de mon iPhone afin d'écouter ma musique sur ma télévision.

Seule question restant en suspend, je n'arrive pas à utiliser la fonction Airplay pour lire mes diaporama ou mes films sur ma télé.
Je voudrais donc savoir si la freebox permet cette fonction ou si seule l'ATV le permet.

merci à tous.


----------



## annaf415 (14 Mars 2012)

L'info est contradictoire. 
J'ai moi-même un MBP, une freebox Revolution toute récente. 
L'aiplay marche pour la musique par itunes. 
La vidéo peut elle se lire par airplay ? Si oui comment exactement ? 
Quel format de vidéo ? et Quel lecteur ? 
Merci de vos réponses ! 
af


----------



## Kamidh (15 Mars 2012)

Uniquement de l'audio pour l'Airplay avec la Freebox ! Seul solution Apple Tv!


----------

